# VISTA/XP NETZWERK - lange Anmeldezeiten



## 1234fire (17. April 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Das Netzwerk steht jetzt soweit. Allerdings hab ich noch ein kleines Problem. Wenn ich mich mit dem Vista Notebook anmelde, dann bekomme ich erst nach gut 15 Minuten eine Verbindung zu meinem anderen Rechner aufgebaut. Komischerweise kann ich von der XP Workstation meist schon nach 2-3 Minuten auf das Notebook connecten, in umgekehrter Richtung klappt es aber erst wesentlich später. Hier meine Settings:

WORKSTATION und NOTEBOOK
Feste IP vergeben, Gateway = IP vom Router

Im Router selbst habe ich jetzt (auch aufgrund von einigen Forenbeiträgen) mal DHCP ausgeschaltet.

Internet funktioniert immer tadellos, W-LAN Verbindung ist, sobald die Rechner sich gegenseitig gefunden haben, dann auch sehr schnell und stabil. Dienste sind, was Netzwerk angeht, eigentlich auch alle angeschaltet (automatisch)...

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja noch was, wie ich dem Problem auf die Spur kommen kann. Wie kann man eigentlich einen anderen Rechner anpingen? Lese das immerzu...

Danke

KATJA


----------



## Sinac (17. April 2007)

Das kann unterschiedlich Ursachen haben. Also du möchtest von deinem Notebook aus auf eine Windowsfreigabe auf der Workstation zugreifen oder wie? Gibst du direkt den Pfad in die Adressezeile ein oder suchst du den PC über die Netzwerkumgebung?

Das "Pingen" funktioniert über das Programm ping  Dieses schickt sogenannte ICMP-Echo-Requests an dan angegebnen Rechner und wenn dieser sie erhält schickt er eine Antwort. Dies ist dazu da um grundlegendste Netzwerkfunktionen zu testen, was du auch gleich mal machen könntest und zwar in beide Richtungen, als erstes über den Namen das PC und falls das nicht geht über die IP Adresse:
Start -> Ausführen -> cmd
Dort dann
ping _computername_
eintippen und schauen ob eine Antwort kommt. Wenns nicht geht
ping _IP-Adresse_
eintippen und schauen ob eine Antwort kommt.

Da dein Internet funktioniert sollte auch Ping funktionieren, interessant für dein Problem könnte aber sein, ob es auch über die Namen funktioniert oder nicht. Außerdem könnte z.B. ein aktive Firewall auf den PCs oder Berechtigungsprobleme die Ursache des Problems sein.
Da du ja keinen zentralen Nameserver in deinem LAN hast, welcher die Hostnames in IP Adressen auflöst, sollte man hier anfangen zu siuchen - die IP Adressen müssen über Broadcasts herausbekommen werden und das dauert halt (in der Regel aber nicht 15 Minuten ). Daher könntest du mal schauen ob die über IP Adressen schneller an die Freigabe kommst (z.B. \\192.168.1.1\Freigabe)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. April 2007)

Befinden sich die Computer in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe?

Vista: Systemsteuerung -> Suchleiste: System -> Computer umbenennen

XP: Systemsteuerung -> System -> Computername

evtl unter Vista das IPv6 Protokoll deaktivieren... evtl. versucht Vista darüber zuerst zu connecten.


----------



## 1234fire (17. April 2007)

hi sinac,

also anpingen geht bestens, sowohl über IP als auch direkt über die Namen. Ich habe auf beiden Rechnern Kaspersky Internet Security Suite 6 installiert (gleiche Version). Was du mit Broadcasts meist, weiß ich nicht so richtig. Ich schau mir mal die Einstellungen der Firewall an...

Gruß
Katja


----------



## 1234fire (17. April 2007)

hi nochmal,

ich hab (d.h. der netzwerkassisent im XP und Vista) hat für jeden Rechner eine extra Arbeitsgruppe eingerichtet. befinden sich somit also nicht in derselben arbeitsgruppe...

Gruß
Katja


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. April 2007)

Dadurch kann die Netzwerkerkennung verlangsamt werden.. auch ist es vollkommen unnötig, ja sogar sinnwidrig für jeden PC eine extra Arbeitsgruppe zu benutzen... ändere das mal bitte... Und das nächste mal am besten keinen Dopplepost sondern die "Edit"-Funktion (Ändern zu gut Deutsch) benutzen


----------



## Sinac (18. April 2007)

Ein Braodcast ist eine Nachricht die an alle Teilnehmer im Netz geschickt wird und der jenige, der gesucht wird antwortet dann halt. Dauert aber halt bei der Namensauflösung manchmal etwas.
Aber das mit der Arbeitsgruppe würde ich auch vorher checken, das macht mit Sicherheit ärger.


----------



## Kojak666 (18. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

So wie sich das anhört liegt hier kein "Probkem" in eigentlichen Sinne vor.
Der netzwerkbrowser hat die eigenart, nicht sofort das komplette netrzwerk abzubilden.
Es kann vorkommen, das er bis zu 45 min braucht, um alle PC da anzuzeigen.

Dies kann man auch bei MS nachlesen.

Solange du sofort im Explorer, mit direkter eingabe des netzpfades ( \\computer\Freigabe ) , zugreifen kannst ist alles in Ordnung.

Nach dem Zugriff ziegt dir dein Netzwerkbrowser auch sofort diesen PC auch an, egal in welcher Arbeitsgruppe er sich befindet.

MfG
Kojak


----------

